# Ivor Ithildin



## Mithrellas.Dagoranna (Oct 10, 2017)

So I join a group like a long time ago (RP Group alike) and then there is a new member, she name herself Ivor Ithildin. And when we askget her " are you an OC character?" Then she said no. And she said some stuffs that she lived at Lothlorien, she came to Middle Earth when the rebellion of Feanor (she said alongside Galadriel), she saw the Elrond and Arwen's Immortality thingy. Blah blah blah blah. Well I have a FANDOM APP but there are no mentions of Ivor Ithildin. When I looked up on the internet,it only showed me the name meaning. And then she said again that not everything is on thethe internet. And I give up. Whatevs.

Can someone answer this?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't think it's a canon name/story but more likely something from fan fiction or her own design.


----------



## Mithrellas.Dagoranna (Oct 10, 2017)

But she keep saying "read the books. Read it carefully." But she didnt say what book should we read! I mean there are like 50 books more or less that JRRT has written! She doesnt even give us a logic clue.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 12, 2017)

There's an Ivorwen.

I don't recall any Ivor Ithildin as a character though, not in any post Lord of the Rings source at least, Lothlorien and Galadriel only existing from _The Lord of the Rings_ onward.

I'm a bit of a Galadriel nut, but I don't recall any Elf with this name alongside her during the Noldorin rebellion, or much later in Lothlorien.


----------

